# Ridiculous 3G Costs



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

So here is the story.

As I stay on a plot, there is no infrastructure for ADSL my only means of internet was via 3G. Late last year wireless internet became available, but I thought that I would run out this contract first.

I woke up on the 26th of December with a message from Vodacom (that was sent at 2am) that I am now out of bundle and costs are being deducted off my account. First thought is WTH as I know that I had around 2.5Gb remaining the night before because I bought a 5Gb bundle to use with my Xbox One. Second thought was that if it ran out then there is no worries as I have a limit of R100 set up above that so it can not cost more than that.

Surprise !!! I now owe Vodacom R3200 for Data. So I phone them to ask WTH is going on here. Their explanation... I was streaming video. Thanks Vodacom, now I know that while I am sleeping, Sleeping me is actively watching something...

Anyway, just got tired of arguing with their tech and told him to close the query as I will pay. I also requested that the termination of all 3 my contract with them be added as I am done with them. Now the want to come to the party and assist me.  Too late though, already found another alternative.

EDIT - Xbox was in offline mode and turned off so it can not be that.
Phone is set to NOT update via WiFi so it could not be that either.
These are the only 2 devices connected to it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

@Phoenix - Contract is/was with Vodacom and Speeds average around 3.5mb download and 2.5mb upload

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Phoenix (6/1/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Phoenix - Contract is/was with Vodacom and Speeds average around 3.5mb download and 2.5mb upload


Awesome dankie @baksteen8168 , my cellc contract has been punishing me for all the web surfing and data downloads. Those speeds are mellows. I see you are from Benoni, I grew up in Boksburg. Nice to meet a friend from the old school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

Phoenix said:


> Awesome dankie @baksteen8168 , my cellc contract has been punishing me for all the web surfing and data downloads. Those speeds are mellows. I see you are from Benoni, I grew up in Boksburg. Nice to meet a friend from the old school.



I actually hail from Spanner City (Springs) work in Benoni and Sleep in Sundra(Delmas)

I am moving over to an uncapped wireless service. R3900 Setup costs and then R1000 per month for 10mb/s uncapped usage. Fair use policy of 85gb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

@Phoenix - Here is their website if you want to have a look

http://uncappedwirelessinternet.co.za/uncapped-wireless-internet-2/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phoenix (6/1/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Phoenix - Here is their website if you want to have a look
> 
> http://uncappedwirelessinternet.co.za/uncapped-wireless-internet-2/


Awesome thanks a lot, those setup costs are not too bad when you take into account the long term savings. This is the way to go.


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

Phoenix said:


> Awesome thanks a lot, those setup costs are not too bad when you take into account the long term savings. This is the way to go.


My thoughts exactly. I would prefer ADSL as it is even cheaper, but there are no lines where I live because the previously disadvantaged keep stealing them...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Phoenix (6/1/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I would prefer ADSL as it is even cheaper, but there are no lines where I live because the previously disadvantaged keep stealing them...


Ha, ha, ha , we fortunately do not have any of that yet. Never had lines in my house, so I always just used the HSDPA. But now I see DSTV is also trying to jump on the bandwagon with the Explora. Before, there where many movies on DSTV catch-up but now they want us to use data to download instead. Tricky buggers. 

They really try make us honest citizens pay through our ears for what is in other countries basically free of charge. Anyways, such is life, things will change I am sure, they have to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

Phoenix said:


> Ha, ha, ha , we fortunately do not have any of that yet. Never had lines in my house, so I always just used the HSDPA. But now I see DSTV is also trying to jump on the bandwagon with the Explora. Before, there where many movies on DSTV catch-up but now they want us to use data to download instead. Tricky buggers.
> 
> They really try make us honest citizens pay through our ears for what is in other countries basically free of charge. Anyways, such is life, things will change I am sure, they have to.



If you get ADSL, ditch DSTV and go for netflix. series / movies on demand at close to the same price. My brother in-law went this route and he has said on numerous times that he will never go back to dstv.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gamma (6/1/15)

3G costs are ridiculous. But its slowly but surly coming down bit by bit. 
The main issue is when you run out of your monthly cap and then it goes to out of bundle data. I know for a fact both vodacom and MTN charge way above what it should be for out of bundle rates (As crazy as R2 per mb).



baksteen8168 said:


> I am moving over to an uncapped wireless service. R3900 Setup costs and then R1000 per month for 10mb/s uncapped usage. Fair use policy of 85gb.


Those setup costs fees are also a bit dodgy if you ask me. If there is a option for self install maybe check it out first. Installing wireless equipment is quite easy, and to purchase the kit costs about R1300 from the correct places. 
If you need any help with wireless internet info or anything network related, give me a shout. Was working for one at some stage before I realized how bad they really are


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

Gamma said:


> 3G costs are ridiculous. But its slowly but surly coming down bit by bit.
> The main issue is when you run out of your monthly cap and then it goes to out of bundle data. I know for a fact both vodacom and MTN charge way above what it should be for out of bundle rates (As crazy as R2 per mb).
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @Gamma . Will bounce a couple of Q's your way tomorrow.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (7/1/15)

Howzit @baksteen8168

Firstly: I am quite up to speed with tech as well as anything related and developing.
Feel free to ask me anything, besides all the wonderful people on the forums

Vodacom could technically bill you for any number of stupid reasons, backed with a whole bunch of techno-babbleyou don't understand...besides the fact that they now trash ANYTHING 3months old!! (Data, airtime, bundles...ALL)

I highly suggest that you don't leap straight into that current option you are looking at!
I FULLY agree with @Gamma : Those prices are dodgy and with no offense meant, the website looks it too.
@Gamma as far as I am aware; Vodacom and MTN R2/mb is out of contract prices - poor pay as you go guys!
(Not much better on contract anyway) 
'Yahclick' is in the price range you're looking at and is a satellite based option, not tower like our cell providers or this company you're looking at...so much better reception and connectivity - more below.

P.S. To ANYONE using a 3G dongle, they're mostly useless and iffy when used indoors, due to the fact that they're plugged in the back of a PC or side of a laptop with no positioning (yes it does make a HUGE difference)
Pointing the 3G dongle directly at a tower and at head hight or more, would increase your speeds up to 5mb or more!
***Solution***
Go and purchase a quality USB-male to USB-female cable to extend your 3G dongle so that it can be placed out a window or in a good spot. When I was using Vodacom 3G in Northcliff, placing the dongle on the highest window burglar bars or out the window, could literally increase signal by more than 50%

Ok, now to delve into a little bit of tech and insight  

From what I can see, this company is aiming more at business solutions and the uncapped option you're interested in clearly states that it is shaped, if you're looking at a 'home'? (Not business etc)
***If you don't know, 'shaped' means that they throttle the speeds if and when they want***
***And a BIG NOTE that they say "up to" 300mb/s which 90% of the time is only for the big bucks***

So far with just this info I can 75% likely guess that your night and early morning speeds will be mostly unthrottled, with a restriction during the day to provide the business clients with the speeds they need during the work day. (Quite common)
Also I didn't see a top-up price or option? (Correct me if wrong)
Not that I think you're going to burn through 85gb monthly but research has proven and shown that any human given "X" amount of cap/bandwidth will find a way to fully utilize it within an average of 3 months.
So you need to know more about the fair-usage policy and what goes with it, so that you don't face another Vodacom situation. Also: more info on termination, upgrade, breach and cancellation won't hurt either. 

Irregardless of what they advertise or say, you *NEED* to know the exact distance/positioning of the closest tower to you...
reason being: Your internet is transmitted via radio waves, which are Electro Magnetic in nature.
The short end of that is that there are literally hundreds of things that can degrade your signal, ESPECIALLY weather and even more so heat! (Heat causes the waves to refract upwards away from the earth and cold to refract downwards)
i.e. During the day(hot) you might lose signal and night it could dip into a valley before you etc. 
So knowing the exact positioning of the tower and any obstacles between you plays a massive roll,
besides the fact that pollution affects radio waves and passing through a built up area it's bound to encounter more Electro Magnetic waves from cellphones, dishes, radio, tv...and the list goes on  
***Radio waves also DO NOT pass through solid metal surfaces or objects.

Not slandering the company or their solution but I'd rather you had more data and info to work with than the little offered,
as any contract is law binding and with SA's adoption of the Dutch law system and little to no progress/updates regarding law and digital communication...it leaves companies wide open to stipulate, state and attempt very unlawful things
Due to lack of or no reference to digital communication and/or transmission in our constitution. 
I had to study contract and criminal law in depth during tertiary Music & Sound Engineering education 
The industry is notorious for exploiting lack of knowledge to horrific and horrid extents!
And the world is getting more and more callous daily...I don't want you caught or worse; contract-bound unaware  

Sorry for the essay, but this is my preferred style and finally my wealth of useless info is of use to the guys here 
So with the end in sight I'll mention a few last things and some idea's to consider:

Firstly; Without an exact point by point stipulation of what your intended needs and/or wants of your internet solution are, I can't give you a solid answer or option. (You're welcome to list them for better help, if you want/need?)
Secondly; Just my 2c but with DSTV reaching "braincell-death" level, with 80% junk and shows/content restricted because the higher bidder gets 'Prime-Time'...Netflix(as you said) or a similar option is WAY MORE viable 

-> As it so happen's my boss owns 4 companies and 1 of them is a South African "Netflix-type" IP TV streaming solution, designed for SA's infrastructure (works with edge, 3G, HSDPA, HSUPA, etc. and auto-switches video resolution accordingly)
Although...we have only just secured content, which is over 700 of the top movies encoded into more than 7 resolutions, so that you don't have buffering every few seconds due to the movie you're watching only available @ 1080p 10gigs etc.
...It's already successfully streaming Super Sport @ 4k resolution 24/7 
but the whole package will only be fully available to the nation in a few months, as there are also negotiations with a major TV producing company to integrate all this and more, available via an app pre-installed on said TV's  ...FUTURE!!!

Sorry for the side track, but I do think it important to know of developing technologies and especially any SA companies that can provide them etc. not that I'm advertising - I don't work for that specific company but rather 1 of the other's that my boss owns, hence I left out any names and branding  
Within the next 4 years I predict: PC's, mobile devices and more will change *radically* and be nothing like the devices now!

As such; any contract or agreement lasting 12 months or more anyone plans to delve into, should be thought-out with utmost caution because the current rate technology is developing and progressing doubles every 2-6 months!!! 

In closing; Early in this post I mentioned a satellite option 'Yahclick' that you should have a look at. I have a solution from them for work & office and the only troubles I've encountered is lightning-storms reducing signal and having the modem fried by lightning over a weekend. (Which was replaced free of charge)

Otherwise I HIGHLY recommend purchasing a MTN sim card. (_*Won't be using actual MTN cell switching though*_)
You will then use this to make use of 'Afrihost' who are by FAR the most cost effective and awesome ISP in SA!!!
However their cellular data is only available via an MTN simcard  There are lots of options though...check it out! 

P.S. Afrihost gives away 1gig EVERY month to EVERY person in SA!
***I don't know if they're still offering this, but it's been around for a years with most people unaware!***

I hope that some of this info is of help and my offer to assist happily stands to you  ...and everyone else too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/1/15)

@TheLongTwitch - WOW, now that is what i call a reply. 

Great read and some exelent points there. Some responses:

I also thought the website looks a bit off, but contacted them and they were very helpful very fast. I also know of someone that is with them and quite happy with the service (although he is not using it nearly as much as I am planning on using it)

Have not heard of Yahclick, but will have a look as satellite is preferred over radio.  Thanks for the point in the right direction.

On the connection of 3g, I have actually had great speeds and minimal down time. Just the cost and their attitude of "your fault, you pay" drove me off. (When this was clearly not something I have done wrong)

I am looking at Home use. I understand the shaped term, but figured that it should be okay as I don't foresee a lot of traffic in my area (Plots). Regarding the speed, I know that taking the 10mb/s option will probably never give me 10mb/s, but reasoning behind this was that higher packages will probably get higher priority? (I hope )

No top up price option as it is uncapped with fair usage of 85gb. (Throttled down to 128kb/s if going over 85gb) 85gb Is a lot of bandwith, but like you say, I will find a way to go over occasionally. Also, the installation is once off and the contract is month to month so if the service is poor, I can cancel anytime and obviously keep the equipment. (Forgot to mention that the R3900 is paid only after everything is set up and working properly)

Closest tower is 6km away and according to them has perfect line of sight. Position of tower I am not sure of, but I could try to find out.

What I need out of the line is easy to put down:

I want to be able to surf the net
Update my phones and Xbox
Skype occasionally
Netflix etc (agree 100% on your comment regarding DSTV)
Online gaming via Xbox One so latency needs to be good
Occasional Big download. (Online purchases of games are slightly cheaper so i am considering going this route. Only problem is the average game is about 40gb so this is where the throttling will come into play. Unless I purchase it and download close to month end  )

Please keep me updated on the supersport streaming. this is literally the only reason i still have DSTV and would LOVE to move away from there.

And lastly - lol - 3g is completely out for me. MTN signal is unstable at best where I live and I want a uncapped package.

Thanks again for the essay . Looking forward to your response.


----------



## Gamma (7/1/15)

Wow.... That was one long reply @TheLongTwitch . But spot on and very informative.

Just want to add to that, If you want to go 3G route, got for Afrihost as said above. The recently canceled their double mobile data, but it is still the cheapest and best 3G you can get in SA.

Everything else has been said!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (7/1/15)

@TheLongTwitch , thanks, i must read that again, properly. 
i didn't know about 3G, the directional effect; i'd wondered because i know it varies and MTN doesn't work at my mom's place. But i doubt i can get a USB cable long enough. (How long do they make? i've never seen one longer than 1 or 2 meters.)

i don't have Telkom and i don't want it, and i hit about R4000 last month, so...something else on the to-do, i must get afrihost. 
Let me not even start talking about SA rip-off prices and 3rd world service. And the special added input cost of BEE.  them to hell.


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/1/15)

Cat said:


> @TheLongTwitch , thanks, i must read that again, properly.
> i didn't know about 3G, the directional effect; i'd wondered because i know it varies and MTN doesn't work at my mom's place. But i doubt i can get a USB cable long enough. (How long do they make? i've never seen one longer than 1 or 2 meters.)
> 
> i don't have Telkom and i don't want it, and i hit about R4000 last month, so...something else on the to-do, i must get afrihost.
> Let me not even start talking about SA rip-off prices and 3rd world service. And the special added input cost of BEE.  them to hell.



Regarding ADSL, if you go via mweb you do not deal with telkom. Line rental, queries, complaints, etc, all done through mweb. They even log calls and keep you informed of problems and faults / fixes without you even having to lift a finger.


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/1/15)

I dont feel that i can loudly punt the company i work for but if you look around there are other VSAT providers , not Only YahClick , we all provide good solutions , it just depends on what you need .

PM me if you want specific details .


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/1/15)

Thanks @Rowan Francis . Will pm you from my pc.


----------

